# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما أجود طبعات : الكامل للمبرد، أدب الكاتب، البيان والتبيين، الأمالي، سحر البلاغة

## طالبة العلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ما أجود طبعات الكتب التالية : 
الكامل في اللغة والأدب للمبرد 
أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة
البيان والتبيين للجاحظ
الأمالي لأبي علي القالي
سحر البلاغة وسرُّ البراعة لأبي منصور الثعالبي
؟
؟
؟
وشكراُ ...

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> 
> ما أجود طبعات الكتب التالية : 
> الكامل في اللغة والأدب للمبرد
> ...... الرسالة تحقيق الدالي ولست متأكد من الترجيح
> أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة 
> ......     الرسالة تحقيق الدالي 
> البيان والتبيين للجاحظ 
>  .....    دار الجيل عبدالسلام هارون
> ...


 وفقكم الله

----------


## أبوفراس الأندلسي

الكامل في اللغة والأدب للمبرد تحقيق / محمد أحمد الدالي - طبعته الرسالة .
البيان والتبيين للجاحظ تحيق / محمد عبد السلام هارون .

----------


## ابو الأشبال الدرعمي

و آمالي القالي طبعة دار الكتب المصرية

----------


## طالبة العلم

عبدالرحمن الوادي ./.أبوفراس الأندلسي./.ابو الأشبال الدرعمي
جزاكم الله خيراً ..

----------


## جادك الغيث

> الكامل في اللغة والأدب للمبرد تحقيق / محمد أحمد الدالي - طبعته الرسالة .


في أي دولة تقع مؤسسة الرسالة؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

هناك إصدارات لبعض الكتب المذكورة قام بها الدكتور/ عبد الحميد هنداوي "الدرعمي".
لا أعرف الرأي في جودتها..
لكن الذي أعرفه أنها متأخرة في الصدور عن طبعة الدكتور الدالي.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وهناك إصدارات عليها اسم / علي محمد زينو ..
يرجى من أهل الاطلاع موافاتنا بأفضل الطبعات الآن ، بعد مراعاة آخر الإصدارات.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أفضل طبعات كتاب (( الكامل )) لأبي العباس المبرد ( ت 285 هـ) = طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة - بيروت ، بتحقيق الدكتور العلامة محمد أحمد الدالي حفظه الله .
وكذلك أفضل طبعات (( أدب الكاتب )) لابن قتيبة ( ت 276 هـ ) = طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة - بيروت ، بتحقيق الدكتور العلامة محمد أحمد الدالي حفظه الله . وأقدم منها طبعة الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد ، لكن الدكتور الدالي اعتمد عليها واستفاد منها إلى جانب نسخ خطية جديدة .
أفضل طبعات (( الأمالي )) لأبي علي القالي (ت 356هـ) = طبعة دار الكتب المصرية بتحقيق محمد عبد الجواد الأصمعي رحمه الله.
أفضل طبعات (( البيان والتبيين )) أبي عثمان الجاحظ (ت 255هـ) = طبعة الخانجي بتحقيق شيخ المحققين عبد السلام محمد هارون رحمه الله .

وأما تحقيقات الدكتور عبد الحميد هنداوي فكلها تجارية ولا أعرف له تحقيقًا يمكن تصنيفه في التحقيقات العلمية .

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

لا شك أن طبعة الدالي حفظه الله للكامل طبعة متقنة مجوَّدَة، جزاه الله خيراً؛ يصعبُ جدّاً أن يحقق الكتاب مرة أخرى بعدها، وفضل الله يؤتيه مَن يشاء.

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

ما رأيكم بتحقيق صلاح بن فتحي هلل و سيّد بن عباس الجليمي للأمالي.

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

> الكامل في اللغة والأدب للمبرد تحقيق / محمد أحمد الدالي - طبعته الرسالة .


تحقيق الدالي ليس إلا إعادة وتكرار وهدر لجهود من سبقوه مثل الأديب المتفنن: زكي مبارك والعلامة:أحمد شاكر و محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم
فيا عجبا كيف تكون طبعة الدالي هي الأجود !

أم أن الميزان عندنا أصبح مجرد التأخر وكثرة النُسخ وإثبات الفروق وإشغال القارئ بما هو في غنى عنه !

هذا فضلا عن أن حواشيه في مجملها حشو وتطويل غير ضروري ...

والله أعلم

----------


## أبوفراس الأندلسي

*مؤسسة الرسالة , بيروت , شارع سوريا .*

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

هذا منك يا مساعد غلو في التنقيص من قيمة تحقيق الدكتور الدالي، أحقق من تفضلت بذكرهم كامل أبي العباس ؟

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

> ..... أحقق من تفضلت بذكرهم كامل أبي العباس ؟


نعم حققوه ...
وأنا عندي هذا الكتاب منذ مدة طويلة بغير تحقيق الدالي طبعا .. ولم أرَ أدنى حاجة لإعادة تحقيقه !

----------


## أبو عثمان العسيري

ما رأيكم بتحقيق علي محمد زينو لكتاب (الأمالي)؟؟
طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة

----------

